# purple tang



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

This is the newest member of my saltwater community. I couldn't pass him up. He was in a cramped 10 gal tank that was beyond dirty.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice one, mate.
You did a good job to save him.

I wanted to go back to salties but the problem is no lfs here ever sells marine setups. :roll:


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Very pretty fish.
Is that a starfish on the rock behind it?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

It is, Brie.
I used to keep one myself. I also have my tank invaded by some bristle stars. They're quite small but nice to look at. I got them from the live rocks that I bought.


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

My sister has a really cute starfish...with long skinny arms...its purple i think. But i dont know if she still has it


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Its a sand shifting star fish. Like blue said I have tons of baby star fish that were in the live rock. You never know whats in the live rock till it comes out. Can be good, but also can be bad things.


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> Can be good, but also can be bad things.


Yeah like tubeworms...eww *shudders*


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

The only problam things I have seen so for is bristle worms. They will eat your corals when they get large.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

> Yeah like tubeworms...


I don't see a problem with keeping these inverts. Perhaps only the appearance. :roll:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I dont have a problem with them. Just the worms.


----------

